# Bigfoot Advice



## mountaindancer (Jan 15, 2012)

Due to unexpected life circumstances, I find myself with a 25 foot Bigfoot travel trailer and no experience maintaining it. I believe it is empty of water with winterizing solution in the tanks. It is currently plugged in to power at the house. What do I need to do to make sure it is able to weather the winter in a cold climate? I do not plan to use it until May.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 15, 2012)

If you have pink RV antifreeze in the fresh water system and the trailer is plugged in, you are pretty much there for making it thru the winter.  Hopefully both the black and gray holding tanks were dumped before it was parked.  The only other thing I would do would be to put a couple of cups of antifreeze (either RV or automotive) in the sink and shower drains to keep them from freezing up.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2012)

I would not take a chance in cold weather if I was not certain it had been winterized.  Start from scratch and winterize it.  If you are not able to do it there should be an rver that would guide you step by step.  If not spend the money to have it done.  Freezing and busted pipes are hard to repair and expensive. Where are you located?  Mild winters are very cold?  I think the Bigfoot is enclosed and a good rv.  I like the way they are built.  Take good care of it.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## mountaindancer (Jan 16, 2012)

akjimny;75965 said:
			
		

> If you have pink RV antifreeze in the fresh water system and the trailer is plugged in, you are pretty much there for making it thru the winter.  Hopefully both the black and gray holding tanks were dumped before it was parked.  The only other thing I would do would be to put a couple of cups of antifreeze (either RV or automotive) in the sink and shower drains to keep them from freezing up.


 
thank you so much--I will check the antifreeze color. Black and gray were dumped, so that's good. I will put the antifreeze in the drains. Much appreciated! Do I keep it plugged in all of the time now until I use it? Thank you!


----------



## mountaindancer (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, Chelse. Will do some investigating and make sure it is winterized. Thanks for the welcome--no doubt I'll be back...often!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2012)

Different opinions on leaving pluged.  If you leave it connected to shore power remember to check water level in the battery.  Dont forget that low charged batteries can also freeze.  I lean to leaving pluged up all the time with fridge on.  Just think refrigerators are made to stay on.  No proof JMO


----------



## mountaindancer (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks, again--you have been very helpful!


----------



## mountaindancer (Jan 22, 2012)

geon;76016 said:
			
		

> It's great that you got the chance to own a 25 foot Bigfoot travel trailer! I would also suggest, like mentioned already, that you use couple of cups of antifreeze. Have you winterized it now? At my place it's getting cold by now and you have to be prepared for snow as well here.



Yes, I think I have attended to all the winterizing. Thank you.


----------

